# Hoyt superhawk?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for the price it is a good bow. I would look at the turbow hawk more though. Just as good as the AM's


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

yea they look pretty close to each other how much is it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The turbo hawk is $200-$300 cheaper.

What is your draw length and poundage


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a good bow, but like the others say, the turbohawk is a better bow. IMO


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> The turbo hawk is $200-$300 cheaper.
> 
> What is your draw length and poundage


29.5
55# but like i said "once i grow out of my bow"


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how far from st.cloud are you?


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i would also like to know the price of the katera


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how far from st.cloud are you?


about 3.5 hours west


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

new, kateras are the same price as the AM's. new on AT they are like $450-$500


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

ok
works for me


----------

